# @preludedrew Preview 2



## robdec17 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just saw this on twitter, has anyone tried it yet?

[HPTouchpad] 2.1.0 Preview2 - http://bit.ly/zmm93v Don't ask questions, just flash!


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm on it. It's nice. It has what works in CM9. I just replaces the CM9 features with Evervolv features.

Edit: I'm trying to use Titanium Backup and whenever it asks for root rights, it reboots.


----------



## hockey4life0099 (Sep 20, 2011)

does hd video work?


----------



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

hockey4life0099 said:


> does hd video work?


Not sure. I'm going back to CM9 because it keeps rebooting whenever it wants root rights.

Also, something wiped my SD card.

Edit: He pulled it. He knows what is wrong and is working on it.


----------



## robdec17 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah looks like he pulled it due to the SD card issues. Preview 3 will be out later today


----------



## zanesc (Jan 18, 2012)

Tripem77 said:


> Not sure. I'm going back to CM9 because it keeps rebooting whenever it wants root rights.
> 
> Also, something wiped my SD card.
> 
> Edit: He pulled it. He knows what is wrong and is working on it.


thats a problem on all ICS for touchpad even CM9. thats not the reason he pulled it, he pulled it because it wiped some people sd card partition.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not a problem on cm9. I have read all 1000+ posts there and didn't see any reports of it wiping sd partition.


----------



## zanesc (Jan 18, 2012)

bigtex52 said:


> Not a problem on cm9. I have read all 1000+ posts there and didn't see any reports of it wiping sd partition.


i wasnt talkin about that i was talkin about the " I'm going back to CM9 because it keeps rebooting whenever it wants root rights." thats a problem on all ICS for the touchpad right now so him going back to CM9 isn't going to help that problem.


----------



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

The real question is... does preludedrew's release bring anything to the table? Fixes? Better functionality?


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

killdashnine said:


> The real question is... does preludedrew's release bring anything to the table? Fixes? Better functionality?


i really hope so because youtube is killing me having to switch over to webos. the advertisments before the videos work however.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

xdviper said:


> i really hope so because youtube is killing me having to switch over to webos. the advertisments before the videos work however.


youtube videos play, turn off HD


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

I installed everlov and just decided to go back to CM9. How can i remove everlov from showing up on moboot? It still shows boot ICS


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

killdashnine said:


> The real question is... does preludedrew's release bring anything to the table? Fixes? Better functionality?


No, they are using all of our source code for the device. My hope is there is never a situation where someone is using my source code with fixes that CM9 does have. If someone else fixes something they should be commiting it upstream to CM9 as well.
This is more like two different Linux distros. Evolv wants to make their own distro of Android with different features than CyanogenMod but the low level device code should remain the same. This, I think, is a healthy open source environment and I have no problem with folks that want to make their own distribution of Android as long as they cooperate and contribute back "upstream."

In fewer words, you should use Evolv because you want something different than CM9 not because it has fixes that we don't.


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> No, they are using all of our source code for the device. My hope is there is never a situation where someone is using my source code with fixes that CM9 does have. If someone else fixes something they should be commiting it upstream to CM9 as well.
> This is more like two different Linux distros. Evolv wants to make their own distro of Android with different features than CyanogenMod but the low level device code should remain the same. This, I think, is a healthy open source environment and I have no problem with folks that want to make their own distribution of Android as long as they cooperate and contribute back "upstream."
> 
> In fewer words, you should use Evolv because you want something different than CM9 not because it has fixes that we don't.


Amen, and well said.


----------



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> No, they are using all of our source code for the device. My hope is there is never a situation where someone is using my source code with fixes that CM9 does have. If someone else fixes something they should be commiting it upstream to CM9 as well.
> This is more like two different Linux distros. Evolv wants to make their own distro of Android with different features than CyanogenMod but the low level device code should remain the same. This, I think, is a healthy open source environment and I have no problem with folks that want to make their own distribution of Android as long as they cooperate and contribute back "upstream."
> 
> In fewer words, you should use Evolv because you want something different than CM9 not because it has fixes that we don't.


I appreciate your response. It was just the wording (not necessarily by Leo) I'd seen used or implied that, especially with their initial release, that it somehow was better/faster/less buggy/etc than CM9. Which I never understood assuming they were working off of your source. While I am a fan of people attempting to better the android experience, it seems as though it would muddy up the development process if people starting experiencing various results across multiple beta/alpha releases....

Keep up the good work. I'm a fan or your work.


----------



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

killdashnine said:


> I appreciate your response. It was just the wording (not necessarily by Leo) I'd seen used or implied that, especially with their initial release, that it somehow was better/faster/less buggy/etc than CM9. Which I never understood assuming they were working off of your source. While I am a fan of people attempting to better the android experience, it seems as though it would muddy up the development process if people starting experiencing various results across multiple beta/alpha releases....
> 
> Keep up the good work. I'm a fan or your work.


Sorry, my post was discussing Xron, more so than Evolv.


----------

